
Ask HN: Would you pay to use a good GIF encoder designed for iOS? - giftoolbox
_<i></i>TL&#x2F;DR<i></i>: We failed to find a good GIF encoder for iOS; so, we built one. We want to know if you would pay to use it._<p>Encoding GIFs in iOS is not a solved problem. It should be easy to encode high-quality, compact GIFs without crashing your app; unfortunately, it isn&#x27;t. We searched for a solution and found none. If you perform the search as we did, you&#x27;ll likely reach the same conclusion.<p>The main issue is this: no one has dedicated enough time to creating a good GIF encoder _for iOS_. It&#x27;s true that good GIF encoders exist— but they don&#x27;t work well with iOS. It is also true that GIF encoders designed for iOS exist— but they need much more work done to be good. A good GIF encoder that works well with iOS is what&#x27;s missing.<p>Existing solutions suffer a combination of a variety of problems:<p>- <i></i>High memory usage<i></i> — Many solutions require keeping all input frames in memory in order to create a GIF. With large number of input frames, this behavior will likely trigger a out-of-memory crash.
- <i></i>Large file size<i></i> — Many encoders implement no or few compression techniques. These encoders end up creating really large files that are expensive to store and transmit.
- <i></i>Slow encoding speed<i></i> — Performance bottlenecks for desktop apps and mobile apps are different. Inefficient use of memory or compute time are magnified on mobile devices.
- <i></i>Poor transparency support<i></i> — Many solutions either ignore transparent pixels in input frames or offer poor support for them.<p>To solve these problems, we built, from scratch, a GIF encoder that gives you the ability to create GIFs with the stability, speed, and quality iOS apps deserve.<p>Now, the question is this:<p><pre><code>    Would you pay to use a good GIF encoder designed for iOS?
</code></pre>
Give us your advice on how we can better shape this product to suit your needs.<p>Thanks.<p>(Also, get early access to our SDK by subscribing to our email list at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.giftoolbox.com&#x2F;.)
======
giftoolbox
Sorry, I messed up on formatting and I am unable to edit my post. Is it good
form to delete and repost my submission?

